# 2012 Samsung Anticipation Thread E550, E6500, E7000, E8000



## cleveland plasma

Samsung models are just about ready to hit the streets. 

Nice long article >>> Click Here

PN51E8000 
PN60E8000 
PN64E8000

PN51E7000 
PN60E7000
PN64E7000

PN51E6500 
PN60E6500 
PN64E6500

PN43E550 
PN51E550
PN60E550
PN64E550

PN59E490 
PN51E490

Samsung E8000 Series
The E8000 is the flagship plasma from Samsung for 2012. The new All Black Pure Filter improves contrast and black levels 10% over last year. Improved black levels also improves the color performnce. The E8000 has the new Smart Interaction that uses a camera to recognize your face and lets you interact with your TV via voice commands or motion control.


Samsung E7000 Series
The E7000 replaces the D7000 from last year, it also has the new All Black Pure Filter that increases contrast 10% over the previous models. The E7000 has a dual core processor that allows you to multitask while using the expanded Smart TV suite that adds more apps to the app store and a full web browser to the E7000.


Samsung E6500 Series
The E6500 is a mid tier plasma from Samsung that contains many of the features you would expect in a top tier model. It has the All Black Pure Filter for increased contrast, a 1080p 3D plasma panel, the expanded Smart TV suite with more than 1500 available apps and the new full web browser. The E6500 also has built in WiFi.


Samsung E550 Series
The E550 presents consumers with a budget priced 1080p 3D plasma television. Available in 4 sizes ranging from 43" - 64" the E550 has active 3D and includes 2 pairs of glasses and has the expanded Smart TV online suite. If you are looking for a value priced television with many high end features the E550 is worth a look.


Samsung E490 Series
In a push to get 3D into every one's living room Samsung produces series like the E490, a 720p 3D plasma television available in 2 sizes. They replace the popular D490 from last year and should be good sellers in 2012. The E490 is improved with the Real Black Filter that was found on top tier models last year and improve the contrast of the plasma panel.


----------



## Robert Zohn

I just received Samsung's official 2012 transaction chart and the bulk of their new displays start trickling in early April. 

-Robert


----------



## realzven

Robert Zohn said:


> I just received Samsung's official 2012 transaction chart and the bulk of their new displays start trickling in early April.
> 
> -Robert


robert, any news for the specs sheet of 2012 samsung models ?
thanks for all the info you provide


----------



## cleveland plasma

As of this minute the only info out is above and thru the link in the original post. No one else put up a web site like Panasonic did about there upcoming models, kuddos to Panasonic. Normally there is no info out until a few days after the TV's are released into the public. In case you missed it here is the sight from Panasonic >>> http://panasonic.net/avc/viera/us2012/product/vt_plasma.html

However with a little more searching hear are some video's:

PNxxE8000 





PNxxE7000





PNxxE6500





*C-Net*

- *E8000* 
*First Look at the Samsung PNE8000 plasma with Smart Interaction * 



*Samsung PNE8000 Plasma with Smart Interaction CES 2012 * 




*Samsung USATube*

- *E8000*


----------



## Robert Zohn

realzven said:


> robert, any news for the specs sheet of 2012 samsung models ?
> thanks for all the info you provide


I love my Facebook videos of the top presenters at CES for Samsung and Panasonic. They know me very well and gave me their best in-depth technical presentations in an interview format with me as the moderator. 

Scroll down several posts to see  what Panasonic's and Samsung's best presentations say.






Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

Things are heating up. Samsung's E8000 series pdps launch have moved up by one week. 

By the end of March we're doing a pdp LG, 60PM9700, Samsung PN60E8000 and Panasonic 55" GT50 shoot-out evaluation pre and post calibration.

-Robert


----------



## sheshechic

Wow! Samsung sound promising this year. 

Love the vid Robert, answers to some of my questions were there.


----------



## ho8569hk

thanks for sharing


----------



## rab-byte

We got an e8000 at our store the other day but it had some issues out the box (component video is intermittent) also on both the e8000 and 6000 we have lost "expert mode" on/off/fix and global/current for ISF use.

I remember last year Samsung 6000's had to address this via firmware update but I expected to see this on the 8000 out the gate. 

This is in no way to say the displays are bad for dynamic they look as good as cam be expected. I'm going to give it a few weeks for the TVs to get broken in and see about taking a crack at calibration of one of them to really test the PQ. I've always respected samsung's calibration controls and color accuracy. Should be fun.


----------



## mechman

Samsung E8000 reveiw at FlatPanelsHD



> *CONCLUSION*
> 
> The design of Samsung’s plasma TVs have changed little in the last few years, and E8000 is still a slim plasma TV with a fairly large bezel. All Samsung’s Smart TV features are built-in, including the voice and gesture control systems. We remain unimpressed by the offerings but hope Samsung is still committed to the Smart TV trend as we see huge possibilities down the line – just not right now. Unfortunately, our sample of the 64-inch Samsung E8000 model suffered from audible buzzing but we know from experience that it can vary from TV to TV, so we need more reports on this matter to say anything conclusive.
> 
> Samsung’s plasma TVs have become strong competitors to Panasonic’s plasma TVs. When it comes to picture quality, Samsung E8000 is a great performer and we were very pleased with both 2D and 3D picture quality. Black depth is not as deep as on Panasonic’s plasma TVs but color reproduction, response time and the reduced level of retention is more than satisfactory. Samsung E8000 proves that it is a great TV for movies, games and sports but daytime reproduction is still not perfect. Some reflections occur and even though the anti-reflective filter is effective, brightness is not high enough to entirely prevent color wash-out.
> 
> The vital question is to most buyers is; how does it compare with Panasonic’s plasma TVs? While we feel that Samsung has a great TV on their hands with E8000, we also feel that Panasonic’s GT50 and VT50 models have been improved and remain in the lead. Still, Samsung E8000 is an excellent plasma TV with its own strengths and the price/picture quality ratio is attractive. We therefore also feel that Samsung deserves our blessing and the Highly Recommended Award.


----------



## tele1962

Great review here of the UK E6500.

http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/samsung-ps60e6500-ps51e6500-201207262022.htm


----------



## armand9601

Does anyone know if the E7000 series includes the Smart Evolution feature, or is it just the E8000?

Thanks


----------



## rab-byte

Yes I believe it does


----------



## armand9601

So if the 7000 is expandable what are the benefits of paying more for the 8000? I don't see myself using the camera & as far as the remote is concerned I'll probably purchase a harmony 1 in the near future... Any thoughts?


----------



## rab-byte

armand9601 said:


> So if the 7000 is expandable what are the benefits of paying more for the 8000? I don't see myself using the camera & as far as the remote is concerned I'll probably purchase a harmony 1 in the near future... Any thoughts?


I'd go with the 7000 or a VT/GT50. I agree the camera is only a benefit if you'll use it.


----------



## armand9601

So then any reason to pay more for the VT versus the GT? Seems like the Panasonics edge out the Samsungs in overall picture quality


----------



## rab-byte

ISF calibration is the big bonus over the GT. you still have a lot of picture control on the gt but the vt has much more!


----------



## armand9601

I do like the VT, just now need to justify the extra $ compared to the GT or Samsung... Anyone know if these will be on sale anytime soon?


----------



## armand9601

Rab-

Thanks for the insight, looks like I'm going to give the E7000 a test run & if not happy I'll switch over to the GT. The VT is a great set but a bit out of the budget right now... Now to figure out the calibration


----------



## mechman

HDGuru's PN60E8000 Review



> *Bottom Line*
> 
> The PN60E8000 is a gorgeous TV, packed with features to back up its contrasty, colorful, exceptionally detailed and noise-free image. I wish the black level/contrast ratio was a little better, but even as it stands it’s still better looking than most LCD TVs. If pure picture quality is your thing, the extreme contrast ratio of the Panasonic VT50 can’t be beat. However, from a TV-as-entertainment-hub perspective, the streaming features and other gadgets in the E8000 are more varied and better implemented than the VT50. So for that reason, and the fact that it’s a better value than the VT50, mean we at HDGuru award the Samsung PN60E8000 4 out of 5 hearts.


----------

